# Sessions Contract Update



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> As restricted free agents' situations appear closer to resolutions, sources say that Donnie Walsh is ready to offer Milwaukee point guard Ramon Sessions the first Knicks restricted contract of the summer. The deal would be a modest one, but it would cut into the precious 2010 fund, something Walsh been reluctant to do. But the delay appears to be over the status of Bruce Bowen with the Bucks.


 
http://web.sny.tv/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090729&content_id=6125530&oid=36320&vkey=18


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

Thinks makes me think Walsh is giving up hope on signing David Lee and Nate to long term contracts....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

Sessions has agreed to join the Knicks


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

looks like he'll be yours with no sign and trade, now that the bucks signed warrick


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

im sold on sessions. i really want this guy on the team


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

Why not just offer Iverson a one-year deal for the full MLE? He'd literally be perfect for this Knicks team next season.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You have got to be kidding...*

What is there about a high volume shooter who needs to have the ball in his hands a lot that makes you think he would be a fit of any kind on a team trying to emphasize cutting, passing, and sharing the ball? Wow.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

What about Baron Davis? Yes, he does have a monster contract, but I think that if Walsh could move Jeffries and Eddy in a 3 or 4-team trade for Baron, his contract wouldn't be that much of a problem. I wonder how Baron would work under D'Antoni. Just for a thought.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Baron Davis is not the ideal SSOL PG*

PLUS...and this is big.....he is an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

Baron Davis is an overrated pile of dung with a monstrous contract and is injury prone. Throw in the fact that he says some questionable things at questionable times and would be playing in the largest market in the league and that makes him a disastrous idea. No thank you.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Preach it, brother...*

Only this time don't hold back....


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

I thought D'Antoni only likes guards that can shoot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

^ He's good from _inside_ the arc...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

KAS you back? Yippie!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

 Thanks, it's good to be back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks To Offer Sessions Contract After August 1*

He'd be a very nice addition to this squad. With D'Antoni's system, if they bring back Lee for another year, the Knicks will be a contender for the 8th seed. 

Adding Sessions, Jordan Hill, Toney Douglas, Darko Milicic and also Gallinari (who is basically an addition) and losing Robinson and Q would be a solid improvement for the Knicks. Not to mention the fact that Wilson Chandler will be a whole year better. 

I wouldn't bet on them to make the playoffs, but Sessions and Lee would at least make them more fun to watch.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Bucks beat writer Gery Woelfel reported that the Bucks and Clippers were discussing a sign-and-trade scenario, though he doesn't base it on a source. Woelfel identifies it as "scuttlebutt around the NBA."
> 
> As we've said here before, the Knicks want Sessions and are aware of what it may take to get him, but they're not going to give him the full mid-level exception on a whim. Still, before Sessions agrees to anything with another team, you have to expect his agent will check in with Donnie Walsh one more time. I don't expect the Knicks will let Sessions go easily because there is a great deal of interest in him and an awareness that the Knicks need to come away this offseason with something to show for.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/the-knicks-fix-1.812055


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I don't like the way things are progressing...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I could be wrong but..*

I don't see the Clippers giving him the full MLE either. It just makes no sense unless they have a buyer for Davis. And if they don't, I can't see why Sessions would go into that situation if he wants to be a starter. We'll just have to see how it all plays out.


----------

